# old tire drill/s pls



## mariaclara (Apr 15, 2007)

:angel:
hi,

d fitness trainer told me to use an old tire instead of skipping rope. he said my "xtra body weight"(he was kind enough not to say overweight) will strain my joints with skipping rope.

so i got an old tire at home. but what other drills can i do. the one i know is straddling it and jumping lightly on it.

thanks for any info:ultracool

marie


----------



## thaistyle (Apr 15, 2007)

I would like to know what the trainer is wanting you to do with this tire.  Jumping rope is an excellent exercise, but it can put strain on your joints if you aren't careful.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 15, 2007)

I've got a large truck/tractor tire that I hit with a sledgehammer. Great upper body workout if done with Tabata timer.


----------



## Marvin (Apr 15, 2007)

similar to this without the  M&M soundtrack


----------



## mariaclara (Apr 15, 2007)

nice 2 read u again CoastalThai,
he sd to develop spring n strenthen d legs use d old tire.
will be joining ur combat forum.

can i use my ornery hammer, Marvin:angel:


----------



## CoastalThai (Apr 15, 2007)

The tyre is very beneficial in developing explosive strength in your legs.

If you go and find a movie called beautiful boxer, there is a scene in it where you see him enter a thai camp and theyare using the tyre.

Its also a great way to develop your stance/switch stance and gain control over your body weight/balance.

By bouncing on the inside of the tyre and occasionally dropping to let your quads absorb the weight you will be amazed how fast you will develop better lower body strength.


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 15, 2007)

Coastal, can you find a video clip online of this?  I can't picture what you mean.  Thanks!


----------



## Kieran (Apr 16, 2007)

Try pikcing it up and throwing it at the ground?!

rosstraining.com has good ideas for tyres if I remember correctly.


----------



## CoastalThai (Apr 17, 2007)

Ok try this.

Lay the tire flat on the ground (and mind you, a large truck tyre is a necessity here, not an old car tyre) and look at it.

Thats a start.

The tyre should be large enough so you can get in your stance and feel comfortable with your feet placed on the tyre wall.

Notice as you bounce up and down the tyre absorbs alot of the weight.

Get in your stance and bounce, shifting your weight from your front leg to your rear leg... then switch, and make sure to switch your hands while you do it.

Try to keep on the balls of your feet while your doing this and occasionally drop your body lower than usual and feel the tension in your quads.

As you feel more comfortable doing this for at least 2 mins start putting a bit of force into your bouncing and shifting.

See how you go.


----------



## Ninjamom (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool!  Thanks, CoastalThai!


----------



## mariaclara (Apr 17, 2007)

ur right CoastalThai,

i asked d fitness guy(he's actually more into boxing, but assigned to us for our fitness program). he confirmed all u sd. 

he sd all this is included, plus shadowboxing on it, in our technique augmentation (starting our 10th session). 

the tire jumping was only prescribed 4 me instead of skipping rope for cardio endurance,etc.

thanks:ultracool

ps,
cant use truck tire. i'm too small


----------



## neversubmit (Apr 17, 2007)

kick it to condition your shins.


----------



## thaistyle (Apr 22, 2007)

Now I know what you are using the tire for.  Using the tire to replace the jump rope is very good exercise.  It works stance, balance, cordination and it helps build lower body strength and stamina.


----------



## lateralex (Apr 26, 2007)

I've wanted to get an old tire myself, you can get a great workout by flipping the tire over, then hopping through it, running around to the other side and flipping again. You can see they do it in this very intense workout:

http://joshsgarage.typepad.com/articles/2006/11/frank_miller_mo.html


----------

